# I need a program to generate Square-1 algorithms



## trebolde4 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi,
Im writing because I need a program where you enter an initial and final position and generate an algorithm, like cube explorer but for Square-1
Thanks,
Thomas Woodroffe


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/square1.htm


----------



## Meep (Jul 21, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/square1.htm


 
What about one that doesn't solve it entirely, say, what if you had a method that wanted to swap pieces whilst not in cube-shape (and didn't want to end up in cubeshape just yet).


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 21, 2011)

Meep said:


> What about one that doesn't solve it entirely, say, what if you had a method that wanted to swap pieces whilst not in cube-shape (and didn't want to end up in cubeshape just yet).


 
This doesn't exist afaik, I tried looking when I wanted to make a direct solving method.


----------



## Lid (Jul 21, 2011)

It actually exists, look here http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?12493


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 21, 2011)

That's not the same thing.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 21, 2011)

Meep said:


> What about one that doesn't solve it entirely, say, what if you had a method that wanted to swap pieces whilst not in cube-shape (and didn't want to end up in cubeshape just yet).


 
The solver can still give you two algs you can combine. If you're looking for good algs, I'm afraid nobody has coded a direct Square-1 solving approach. (Going through cube shape might not be that hard, though.)


----------



## trebolde4 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lid said:


> It actually exists, look here http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?12493


wow, thats exactly what I need, but the download link doesn`t work. thanks. 
anyone has another link?


----------

